# MySql et PhpMyAdmin :: impossible de se connecter a mysql



## youpit (30 Novembre 2004)

Je suis sous Os X 10.3.6
j'ai installer phpmyadmin dans library/webserver/
j'ai modif mon fichier httpd.conf pour acceder avec l'url : http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
ensuite j'ai install mysql
jusqu'à là pas de prob

maintenant quand je lance phpmyadmin l'exploreur m'afffiche le message :
' Le paramètre $cfgPmaAbsoluteUri DOIT être renseigné dans votre fichier de configuration ! '

quel parametre dois-je entrer pour $cfgPmaAbsoluteUri dans le fichier config.inc.php


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

Au minimum:

- l'adresse du serveur, en local: localhost ou 127.0.0.1
- le user name (root par défaut)
- le password que tu as peut être activé à l'installation


----------



## youpit (30 Novembre 2004)

je voudrais savoir si mysql est activé
sinon je dois avoir tous le reste login mdp etc


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

dans les utilitaires y a moniteur d'activité, tu y verras si le process mysql est lancé.

sinon pour le lancer à la main ou downloader un script qui le lance au démarrage vaa sur ce lien


----------



## youpit (1 Décembre 2004)

j'ai instal MySql avec ce package
http://www.serverlogistics.com/mysql.php

tout a l'air de fonctionner normalement

il faut juste que je configure phpmyadmin pour qu'il ouvre ma base
mais je ne sais pas comment faire


----------



## youpit (1 Décembre 2004)

OK je viens de réussir

Merci pour ton aides cela m'a mis sur la voie


----------

